# 운 좋게 더 좋은 걸 먹고 왔나 했어요.



## 82riceballs

Hi all!

I came across the following sentences in my textbook:
저는 ‘가는 날이 장날’이라는 말만 듣고 운 좋게 더 좋은 걸 먹고 왔나 했어요.
장날은 부적부적 사람들도 많고 이것저것 먹을 것도 많으니까 좋은 날이잖아요?

I don't quite get the usage of ~나 했어요 here...
Are (1) and (2) the same?
(1) 먹고 왔나 했어요.
(2) 먹고 온 줄 알았어요.

Also if you could give me some more examples of how ~나 했어요 that would be super helpful. Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> Are (1) and (2) the same?
> (1) 먹고 왔나 했어요.
> (2) 먹고 온 줄 알았어요.


 They convey the same meaning, but the difference is the (1) sentence sounds informal and casual while the (2) is not.



82riceballs said:


> Also if you could give me some more examples


1. 아침부터 계속 실실 웃으시기래 무슨 좋은 일이 있나 했어요. 
2. 평소에 약속을 잘 지키시는 분이 오늘따라 늦으시기래 무슨 일이 있나 했어요.


----------



## malgeul91

*-나*
*「어미」*
((주로 동사 어간이나 어미 ‘-으시-’, ‘-었-’, ‘-겠-’ 뒤에 붙어))
「1」하게할 자리에 쓰여, 물음을 나타내는 종결 어미.
　　¶ 자네 언제 *떠나나*?
　　¶ 자네 그 소식 듣고 얼마나 *기뻤나*?
　　¶ 여보게, 자네가 날 *도와주겠나*?
「2」((주로 ‘-나 하다’, ‘-나 싶다’, ‘-나 보다’ 구성으로 쓰여))자기 스스로에게 묻는 물음이나 추측을 나타내는 종결 어미.
　　¶ 얼굴이 붉어서 난 자네가 술을 *마셨나* 했어.
　　¶ 그 애가 많이 *아팠나* 싶었다.
　　¶ 저 애가 왜 화가 *났나* 싶어서 내 행동을 곰곰이 되짚어 보았다.
　　¶ 밖에는 비가 *내리나* 보다.
　　¶ 아침저녁 선선한 바람이 부니 이제 가을이 *되었나* 보다.
「3」해할 자리에 쓰여, 물음을 나타내는 종결 어미. 군대처럼 상하 관계가 분명하고 격식이 중요한 사회에서 많이 쓴다.
　　¶ 뭐 *하나*?
　　¶ 김 일병, *춥나*?
　　¶ 장군님께서는 *출발하셨나*?
　　¶ 시킨 일은 다 *했나*?
　　¶ 자네 혼자서 그 일을 해낼 수 *있겠나*?
「4」자기 스스로에게 묻는 물음을 나타내는 종결 어미. 
　　¶ 이 일을 *어떡하나*?
　　¶ 내가 왜 *이러나*?

(출처: 표준국어대사전)


----------



## malgeul91

82riceballs said:


> Are (1) and (2) the same?
> (1) 먹고 왔나 했어요.
> (2) 먹고 온 줄 알았어요.



I think they differ in meaning.
(1) I guessed (you) might have had eaten (sth) before you got here.
(2) I thought (you) had eaten (sth) before you got here.


----------

